

London Hack (Crack) Day? - iuguy

Hi all,<p>I went to the HN London meetup and met a lot of really smart people, but felt that the London 'hacker scene' (for want of a better word, given the 2600 connotations) seemed to be more focused on networking than code. After reading a post on the lack of code versus networking at hack days it got me thinking about an equivalent day focused on actual hacks. Being a security geek the term hack has slightly different additional connotations to me, so combining a hack day with low level coding is something I think some might find an interesting learning experience.<p>My question to HN (London) is this:<p>Would any HN'ers be interested in a one day workshop on breaking software - that is, covering the basics of assembly language and memory management building up to writing actual exploit code. As a hack day type event we'd have several sessions where people can learn how to write exploit code, find vulnerabilities in software and so on, and we'd have prizes awarded by a panel for things like the best exploit, most critical vulnerability etc.<p>I dunno, what does HN think? Is this worth doing?
======
davepm
Sounds awesome, and if i had the time and wasn't on the other side of the
country i would have offered help!

I have never been to an HN meetup, but have attended other similar style
events, and as you state, most seem to have very little 'content'.

~~~
iuguy
If it was organised would you be willing to come to London for it? I imagine I
could probably help arrange accommodation for you, or at least help find
somewhere nearby and in budget. I'm assuming this would happen on a weekend.

------
Toucan
I'm in London and I'm curious.

You may want to send an e-mail to the <http://london.hackspace.org.uk/> list.
Depending on size you may be able to use their venue also.

------
sjp602
This sounds like a great idea - I would definitely attend.

------
tunaslut
put me down as interested....pending a)approval from boss for outing (i work
in a bureaucracy) and b)none of my servers go belly up on the day :):)

